# Putting up a small barn.... suggestions?



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, wish I had your available work force!!!!

Our barn is a raised center isle. The ally is 16 feet wide and 18 foot tall. The stalls are 12x12 have 12 foot high ceiling at the lowest point. Each stall has a paddock of 24 x 12 with access for escape from the outside. We have a tack room and hay storage for minimum 168 rectangular bales inside the barn. We have a separate hay barn that holds a years supply of hay... I believe that is something like 24 x 48? Will hold around 600+ same size bales.

I wouldn't be able to make a run-in large enough to hold all horses, the lowest will always get booted out. Think about a couple run-ins.

A good sized arena should be minimum 120 x 200
Our horses are only in when the weather is very bad - if they want in, most times they don't. We do feed each in their own stall however to ensure they each get their amount of hay or special requirements, fly masks and look over whatever...and then they are turned out until next feeding.

Think about your center isle or alleyway - It's very nice to have the room to bring in a vehicle out of the weather and still have working room w/horse and vet, farrier etc.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

I have watched so many friends build barns and everyone of them made them too small. Always go a big bigger then you think you need. Instead of 2 stalls do 3. You just never know and its much easier to do it now then add it later


----------

